# 4wheel drive/5th wheel setup



## bobcat (Feb 1, 2002)

Has anyone had any experience setting up a 5th wheel on a 4 wheel drive pickup?  Are there any unique problems?  I have heard of people not having the proper clearance or not having a level setup.  Any wisdom on the subject would be appreciated. Thanks........Bob                                                     email.........babin13@nstci.com


----------



## rodwise (Feb 1, 2002)

4wheel drive/5th wheel setup

We have 28ft double slide Fifth Ave., and have pulled it with a 99, now a 01 Ford F350, SRW, 4wd, ext.cab, long bed. It sites near perfect while running down the road. Only problem is it is slightly over on the GVW of the truck. Pulls excelent, with more power than you can imagine.

Rod & DeeDee Wise
Good Sam Charter Life Members,GWRRA,NA40+,American Legion, Eagles


----------

